# تقدر تعرف مشكلة الطفل ده اللى عاملة فيه كده



## Coptic MarMar (8 أكتوبر 2007)

بسم ربنا يسوع 



ساعدوووووه

الطفل 
ده



ده صعب عليااا خالص



بحاول اعرف مشكيلته 


مش عااااااارفة 



تتوقع ايه مشكلته...؟؟!!!!!!


انا معرفش...


ياترى انت هتعرف !!


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تقدر تعرف مشكلة الطفل ده اللى عاملة فيه كده*

شكلهااااااااا مشكلة خيانة
ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## R0O0O0KY (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تقدر تعرف مشكلة الطفل ده اللى عاملة فيه كده*

هههههههههههههههههه اكيد مشكلتة مصروف البيت يا ترى حيعيش ازاى لأخر الشهر 

موضوع لذيذ اوى يا مرمر

سلام و نعمة​


----------



## blackrock (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تقدر تعرف مشكلة الطفل ده اللى عاملة فيه كده*

لا دا اكيد عمل كده علشان هو بيحبك ومش طايلك

فعمل كده علشان يصعب عليكي

هههههههههههههههه


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تقدر تعرف مشكلة الطفل ده اللى عاملة فيه كده*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يسلاااااااااام
طيب مش كان ييجى يقولى


----------



## girl of my lord (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تقدر تعرف مشكلة الطفل ده اللى عاملة فيه كده*

ياريت ياجماعه تسيبوا الواد في حالههو مش ناقص كفايه نم عليه
هههههههههه


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تقدر تعرف مشكلة الطفل ده اللى عاملة فيه كده*

ههههههههههههههههههههه
ماشى يا دوللى اوامرك 
شكرا لمرورك


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تقدر تعرف مشكلة الطفل ده اللى عاملة فيه كده*

ههههههههههههههههههه
شكرا يا therocky على مرورك 
تصدق شكلها مشكلة مصرووف زى مابتقول 
خلاص بقى يا جماعة عايزين نجمع تبرعات للطفل ده 

وانا اول واااااحدة اهو 

بتبرع ب 50 قرش هههههههههههه

شدواا حيلكم معايااااااا


----------



## twety (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تقدر تعرف مشكلة الطفل ده اللى عاملة فيه كده*

كميله ياناااااااااااااس
عسووووووووووول بجد

هو تلاقى البونته مزعلاه بس
وهو مش عارف يصالحها ازااااااااااااااااى:t33:


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تقدر تعرف مشكلة الطفل ده اللى عاملة فيه كده*

المشكلة بسيطة خالص وانتوا كبرتوا الموضوع 
وحلها فى ايد مرمر و تويتى 
الباشا المضطرب ومتبهدل يا عينى
 ده كان بيزور منتدانا الجميل وشاف الموضوع الرائع بتاع مرمورة 
بتاع العروسة اياها 
لكن علشان هو مش عضو مش قادر يطلبايدها من مرمورة 
والمفروض المشرفة الجميلة تويتى اللى بتحب الرجالة قوى وبتتمنى --------- من كل الرجالة اللى فى المنتدى تسمح لهذا الأنسان المحطم بالدخول وطلب ايد العروسة من العضوة اللذيذة مرمورة 

تحذير يا تويتى انتى ومرمورة اوعوا تقفوا فى سكة الغلبان ده احسن ربنا يعمل فيكم زى ما عمل فيه


----------



## *malk (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تقدر تعرف مشكلة الطفل ده اللى عاملة فيه كده*

يا مرمر دة عندة ماساة او كارثة او ماشبة ذلك

شوفولوا حد يساعدة يخرج من الحالة الوحشة دى

هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تقدر تعرف مشكلة الطفل ده اللى عاملة فيه كده*

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ماشى يا يوحنا
لو كل الزعل ده علشان العروسة خلاص يتفضل


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تقدر تعرف مشكلة الطفل ده اللى عاملة فيه كده*

مااااااااانا بقول يا كيكى زى روكى 
انها مشكلة فلوس 
وانا اتبرعت ومفيش حد منكو اتبرع له 
الرااااااااجل مستنى


----------



## جيلان (3 يناير 2009)

*ياختى حال الدنيا
والمعيشة بقت صعبة ده حتى مش لاقى يجيب كسوة العيال مش ضسفاه مش لاقى يلبس نفسه
على رأى يوحنا هاتيلوا عروسة متريشة من بتوعك*


----------



## مينا عبدة (3 يناير 2009)

دا زعلا لانمش عارف يخرج
من البيت اكيد مرمر بتعكسة
من جمالة ههههههههههه​


----------



## متيكو (3 يناير 2009)

هههههههههه مهموم امبين عليه


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (4 يناير 2009)

*ههههههههههههههه
لا يا مرمر دا البنت بتاعتة حبت واحد غيرة وهومش قادر يعيش من غيرها

عسل يا مرمر​*


----------



## badir_koko (4 يناير 2009)

*ده غلبان قووووووي.
أنا عرفت إيه اللي مخليه كده.
أكيد أمه حاشت عنه الرضاعة و قعد يبكي فشاف علبة سجاير بتاعة أبوه و قعد يشد و يكتم.​*


----------



## sony_33 (4 يناير 2009)

دى اكيد ازمة عاطفية اكيد كان مستنى حبيبتة وهى طالعة من الحضانة
فلقاها فلسعتة ومشت مع بيبى اخر فادمن السجاير
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## kalimooo (4 يناير 2009)

marmar_maroo

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

اعتقد بانه يفكر عندما تنتهي سيكارته 

ها يجيب غيرها منين


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (4 يناير 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لما تعرفى قوليلى اكيد فى حد بيضربه ههههههههه​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (7 يناير 2009)

جيلان قال:


> *ياختى حال الدنيا
> والمعيشة بقت صعبة ده حتى مش لاقى يجيب كسوة العيال مش ضسفاه مش لاقى يلبس نفسه
> على رأى يوحنا هاتيلوا عروسة متريشة من بتوعك*




*هههههههه اه وماله مانتى موجودة اهو ياجيجى ياختى يلا على بركة الله

خالينى المرة اللى جايه اجيبه وهو منتحر بقى ههههه*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (7 يناير 2009)

مينا عبدة قال:


> دا زعلا لانمش عارف يخرج
> من البيت اكيد مرمر بتعكسة
> من جمالة ههههههههههه​




*ههههههههه

بقى انا وش ذلك مثلا :smil16: *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (7 يناير 2009)

متيكو قال:


> هههههههههه مهموم امبين عليه




*ميرررررررسى يافندم *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (7 يناير 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه
> لا يا مرمر دا البنت بتاعتة حبت واحد غيرة وهومش قادر يعيش من غيرها
> 
> عسل يا مرمر​*




*ههههههههه

كل شئ جايز فى الزمن ده 30: *​


----------



## اغريغوريوس (7 يناير 2009)

*دة قري القران والاحاديث فقعد يقولا لله يخبيتك يا محمد مستغفلني كل دة وقعد يشرب سجارة يفش غليلة ههههههههههههههههه شكرا يا مرمر علي الصورة*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (7 يناير 2009)

badir_koko قال:


> *ده غلبان قووووووي.
> أنا عرفت إيه اللي مخليه كده.
> أكيد أمه حاشت عنه الرضاعة و قعد يبكي فشاف علبة سجاير بتاعة أبوه و قعد يشد و يكتم.​*




*ههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## ابن المصلوب (7 يناير 2009)

الرضعه بتاعته انكسرت ومش عارف ياكل ايه 
هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +bent el malek+ (22 مايو 2011)

*انا عرفت لية *
*عشان انتى سبتية يا وحشة ههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## باسبوسا (5 يونيو 2011)

شكله مدايق من حاجة جامدة


----------



## ^_^mirna (5 يونيو 2011)

ههههههههههههههه


----------

